

[Python] Automatization of the Tesseract (OCR engine) training process - BaltoRouberol
http://isbullsh.it/2012/06/Automatic-tesseract-training/

======
IanOzsvald
Just to note that this was done by our intern for our AI platform, its a nice
little library that automates a badly documented training process (Python).

